# Fender light hard to change???



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

I have Fender Twin amp with a burned out (system?) light - the red pilot light on the extreme right-hand side in the front. I thought this would as simple as changing a flash-light bulb. Well, I was wrong. It seems impossible to (unscrew?) unless you have hands the size of an elf. Anyone have any suggestions? I would like to get the bulb out without breaking it or taking the @$#[email protected] thing completely apart.

bogoboy


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

The bulb isn't threaded like a standard bulb. It has lugs on it like an automotive bulb. It needs to be pushed in and rotated counter-clockwise to disengage the lugs. There's a cupla things you can do. One is to get an old-fashioned wooden pencil with the built-in eraser, and carve a cup-shape into the eraser, say, with a small drill bit or knife tip. Then, simply press down on the bulb and twist anticlockwise to disengage the lugs and the bulb should pop out. The other is just to use your big ol'fingers to push down firmly on the bulb, then rotate it ccw.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I removed the bulb and now the problem is the local large guitar tells me they don't carry them so where would I get such a bulb? It looks like an old fashioned flashlight bulb (radio shack - source??)


Bogoboy


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe, but it's a line-voltage (i.e. 120VAC) bulb. If your local dealer hasn't got them, can't he get one?

Other than that, you could order one from Fender, but that would make it an expensive light bulb. Your proximity to Montreal tells me that a brief search of the local yellow pages will find a Fender Dealer...hop on Autoroute 20 and go downtown.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yah, any Fender dealer should be able to get them in or at least point you to a local tech that works on Fender and will have them.

Or buy a bulk pack off of Ebay. Shipping is more than the bulbs. LOL
http://cgi.ebay.ca/5-INDICATOR-BULBS-FOR-FENDER-AMPLIFIERS-AMPS_W0QQitemZ250057551506QQihZ015QQcategoryZ7266QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Source has a bulbs size "1847" which fit and works so far...
Thanks for all of your suggestions.

Bogoboy


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Yup, that's what is stamped on the bulb base in my Hot Rod Deeeeeeeluxe


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

*Bulb Replacement*

These actually are not 120 VAC bulbs. Not sure if yur twin is vintage or a reissue however they are a 6.3 Volt bulb and they can be found at Radio Shack/ The Source. They usualy stock a lite duty and a heavy duty (higher current rating). You want the high current bulb. The lite duty version won't last.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> These actually are not 120 VAC bulbs. Not sure if yur twin is vintage or a reissue however they are a 6.3 Volt bulb and they can be found at Radio Shack/ The Source. They usualy stock a lite duty and a heavy duty (higher current rating). You want the high current bulb. The lite duty version won't last.


Yep, what he said! :tongue: 

An 1847 works fine. I stock the #47 myself. Whatever.

Except for old Ampegs with the right angle mount where the side of the bulb faces the jewel bezel. 47's or 1847's have the filament too high up the bulb and the bright spot misses the bezel. There I use a #83.

I order them from suppliers like http://www.tubesandmore.com in the States. If you have an industrial electronics supplier in your town I'd go there. Even most of the electrical suppliers like Torbram or Gerrie Electric will have them.

I bought a Rat Shack part once but it broke when I opened the package. I wouldn't trust them myself but if it's all you can get...


----------

